# VRT + C2 Chip + OBD2 = Anomaly !!!



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

Right guys, im in the middle or a VRT build for a customer, In the past I have used S/A to manage things, but my customer wanted to use C2 software








This is an OBD2 (03/97) and I have just taken the ECU apart an found that the chip is soldered in








I was lead to believe that all OBD2 ecu's had sockets!!!
Is this actually the case in North America and things are possibly different over here in Europe???
I will be interested in others input whilst I decide what route im gunna take with this one








Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: VRT + C2 Chip + OBD2 = Anomaly !!! (The Transplanter)*

Pics?


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: VRT + C2 Chip + OBD2 = Anomaly !!! (The Transplanter)*

Just send the ECU to C2 motorsports . .they will do the programming.
You just send the whole ECU, and then they ship it back all together for you.
I don;'t thnk they are soldered in though.
The person to talk to is Jeff Atwood, who is the C2 software guy.
His vortex name is: Jefnes3
He is the one that actually does the programming too.
Good luck with that ==> Peter


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

All euro OBD2 ECU's are soldered, who told you it would be socketed?


_Modified by matchew at 10:45 AM 11-22-2006_


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (matchew)*

Knowbody told me, thats what im trying to establish! I had an email convo with Chris @ C2 some time back and he told me that he has sold lots of their software to UK customers..... So if you are saying all Euro OBD2 ecu's are soldered then he was telling porkys







and I need to tell my un-informed customer the bad news










_Modified by The Transplanter at 7:06 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

i dont think he was talking porkies, i think people just solder sockets into the ECU?


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (matchew)*

Do you know anyone in the UK who will solder in a socket? Pressuming then it will match our ecu!
If I cant sort this pretty quick im going to go S/A (customer wont like it but its better than public transport







)
It will be good to find a definate answer for others in the future








BTW. I would contact C2 direct by email, but they are obviously a busy outfit and emails are to slow in returning to get a decent dialog going. 

_Modified by The Transplanter at 7:13 PM 11-22-2006_


_Modified by The Transplanter at 7:34 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (The Transplanter)*

find any VAG distributor (like Garrett GIAC, etc) that sell chips.
Alternatively, find a TV or radio repair shop and do it.
Worse case, go buy two pairs of soldering iron with flat surfaces and heat the EEPRom on both sides.
d


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (The Transplanter)*

There are hundreds of places in the uk mate which can do this for you, any of the superchips outlets, Big boys toys are in London, i'm sure they could do this also








As for the C2 chip, i'm under the impresion that it wont work in european spec vr's due to the differences in o2 sensors, egr system etc........i really hope that i'm wrong, as i would like to use their software too.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (minty)*

Transplanter,
Would it be possible for you to provide some pictures of what you are experiencing.
We have sold software to _some_ of the UK market, and have yet to have a problem. The majority of our sales are NA based, not European.....and in such, I do NOT remember claiming that we have sold numerous units to the UK.
I am curious as to the ECU code number, and exactly what "socket" or "socketless" "solder" or "solderless" environment you have.
Please send some pics, and we will do the best we can to help.
BTW, did you customer purchase directly from us? or through a distributor?
chris
C2


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Hi Chris
I have taken a pic for you pleasure







it will be very interesting to know what the outcome is as the VRT conversion is getting more and more popular here and the plug n play route works for me as a fitter








No.s on the ECU are:
0 261 203 968/969
021 906 256








Im not sure if it was purchased direct from you, tbh I was hoping to have some kind of solution to this before I speak to them, but I will ask as soon as I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (The Transplanter)*

I have found a friend of a friend who can solder me in a socket for a beer








All Ihave to do now is hope its compatable to the ecu


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (The Transplanter)*

That ecu is an M3.8 Motronic.
Chat with 'Matchew' he's done some stuff in the UK with me.
BUT, I don't have 'drop in' software for that ecu.
Get me a stock file and I'll see if I can port over the US obd2 tune.

-Jeff


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hi Jeff
Does that mean if I get a socket soldered in the chip will still be no good to us?
Also when you say "stock file", are you reffering to the OEM chip?
Thanx
Al


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (The Transplanter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Transplanter* »_Hi Jeff
Does that mean if I get a socket soldered in the chip will still be no good to us?
Also when you say "stock file", are you reffering to the OEM chip?
Thanx
Al 


get a socketed M3.8 ecu = great.
plug in M5.9 USDM derived software inot M3.8 ecu = not so good. 
stock file = OEM chip for that ecu.
I may have it in my pile of OE files.
-Jeff


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

bell-auto should be able to solder in a socket for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bell Auto Services
54 Beckfield Lane
Acomb
York
North Yorkshire
YO26 5RJ
England
0871 2884656


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I may have it in my pile of OE files.
-Jeff


That would be cool if you have it








If not I will get the chip removed from the ecu and get it off to you to take a look at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_bell-auto should be able to solder in a socket for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bell Auto Services
54 Beckfield Lane
Acomb
York
North Yorkshire
YO26 5RJ
England
0871 2884656



Cheers for that, but the socket is not the issue anymore


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (The Transplanter)*

I was under the impression that all MkIV ECU's were soldered. I know that isn't much of your problem not but yeah.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

The ecu in question is not an Mk4 ecu.
Besides, ALL mk4 cars (US market) can be flash loaded.

-Jeff


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

It seems to me that all of the parts are surface mounted . does someone make a surface mount-to-DIP converter?
Good Luck with that . . if the yare surface not(hard to tell), getting the EEPROM off will extremely difficult, and probably be damaged.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (JPLengineer)*

i had the same situation 2 months ago in a customers vr6 here in canada and when i poped the covers off the ecu the chip was soldered in. but no biggie if you are careful you can desolder the chip and solder in your new one.


----------

